# dead batteries



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

we went to the rv today to start it up battery in the cab and living batteries totally dead. they were ok two weeks ago when we washed the van. we checked to see if we had left anything on but couldnt find any thing. we are going over to take the batteries out to charge them at home any problem with this


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It's not a unique problem to RV's mate, a lot of motorhomes suffer battery problems at this time of year, ensure the electrolyte levels are topped up on each cell if your using FLA batteries, and use a trickle type charger to bring them back up to spec.
Once fully charged have the batteries tested, and replace any that fail.
Regards MnD


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> It's not a unique problem to RV's mate, a lot of motorhomes suffer battery problems at this time of year, ensure the electrolyte levels are topped up on each cell if your using FLA batteries, and use a trickle type charger to bring them back up to spec.
> Once fully charged have the batteries tested, and replace any that fail.
> Regards MnD


IMO a trickle charge wont recover a flat battery. Assuming they are wet lead acid batteries. What they need is a thump especially if you have had to top them up. A good three or four stage charger with the batteries taken up to 14.4V or above to ensure circulation of the electrolyte. Followed by a substantial discharge and similar recharge.

The gassing involved may help to remove lead sulphate on the plates.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

I assume your RV is in storage and two weeks ago it started but you didn't take it for a run so the starter battery was probably pretty low at this point. 
The RV alarm is normally fed from the starter battery, over a period of two weeks this probably flattened it. 

If everything else was off, then I suspect the house batteries are probably needing replaced, they are often neglected on RVs. When I bought mine the previous owner had only ever used hook ups and the batteries were dry.. 

You may be lucky and if you do as Frank suggested get then charged but personally I wouldn't waste effort, in my experience once totally dead they never re gain their former life. 

Replace with cheap flooded lead acids, dodgy batteries will inevitably let you down again just when you need them most..

As a footnote, you should have a battery disconnect switch for the house batteries, mine is located at the habitation door step, if this is used there is no chance of accidental discharge when leaving in storage.. 

good luck 
Jim


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Redwell:
I experienced the same a couple of years ago in Holland in January at temperatures below -10C. Both batteries were dead. I found out later that the solenoid valve that separates the two batteries as soon as you shut down the engine was defect. Once batteries are dead you cannot recharge the batteries: in almost all cases you have to replace them which I had to do. Since you have to replace them check whether you can replace the 12V living battery (or maybe batteries) with two 6V batteries in series. I have that and I am very pleased with the performance they are normal lead-acid. So find the separation solenoid valve first.
Also disconnect the batteries when in storage for the winter if you cannot keep the rig connected to the grid with a good battery charger : marine chargers are usually the best.
John.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*here*



ScotJimland said:


> Hi
> 
> Replace with cheap flooded lead acids, dodgy batteries will inevitably let you down again just when you need them most..
> 
> ...


>>>here<<<<


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

if you have a dometic fridge, a classic reason for draining batteries totally flat is that the climate control heater switch may have been left on. Even if the fridge is switched off this switch is still live and will drain the batteries in approx 2 days. This switch is located either on the lower section below the main door or on later fridges you have to open the upper door and the switch is located in the door shut facing down, alot of rv owners don't know that the switch is even there, it's supposed to reduce condensation in certain weather conditions. (note euro fridges don't have this switch it's peculiar to USA fridges only)
Dunc.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

damondunc said:


> if you have a dometic fridge, a classic reason for draining batteries totally flat is that the climate control heater switch may have been left on. Even if the fridge is switched off this switch is still live and will drain the batteries in approx 2 days. This switch is located either on the lower section below the main door or on later fridges you have to open the upper door and the switch is located in the door shut facing down, alot of rv owners don't know that the switch is even there, it's supposed to reduce condensation in certain weather conditions. (note euro fridges don't have this switch it's peculiar to USA fridges only)
> Dunc.


Thanks for the information Dunc..

I have a Norcold, on the front panel there is a rocker switch marked: 
Normal operation : Off : High Humidity

What does this do exactly, I assumed if selected to High Humidity it would increase the defrost cycle.. ?


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Jim,
both norcold and dometic use the same principle just with different switch arrangements. The high humidity setting operates a small heating element that is in the door seal area, it takes about six amps to run it, the idea being that when the fridge is operating in high humidity areas it prevents moisture build up on the seal, thats all it does. But as you can understand it's much less likely to leave it switched on on a norcold fridge as the on/off high/h switch is built as one unit and on the dometic it's a seperate switch. Also as such none of these rv fridges have a defrost cycle, just the fact that if the fridge is set to the correct temp ice buildup on the cooling fins will be kept to a minimum, also having a tight door seal will prevent moisture entering the fridge. The normal operating cycle of the heating element/gas flame switching on and off also tends to prevent icing as the interior of the fridge warms up the ice on the cooling fins tends to melt and drip into the drain tube. Dunc.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dunc.. 

that explains it perfectly, it always puzzled me but never thought to ask before.. doh 

Cheers Jim


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi my son has a Snap-on jump pack that has never failed to start any motor he has tried,yet!!!
but this clarke one
here
sounds good
terry


----------

